
Ask HN: Any Aussie Startups looking for an intern? - dawilster
Hi HN,<p>I'm a second year Computer Science student studying at RMIT in Melbourne, Aus and lately I've been longing to get my hands dirty with some code and get a back to the real reason I started Comp Sci.<p>Before I started Comp Sci, I was a self taught programmer, absolutely loved working on personal projects and had so many ideas I never knew which one to follow. But now I feel university has really drained me and I'm beginning to lose the drive to build apps and code. Which is why I really feel I need to get my head back into coding and take a break from heavy computing theory, so I can get my mind right and get the drive I once had back.<p>My university has great ties with industry and I'm getting emails all the time, I however applied for an internship at Fujitsu Germany but the idea of working at a big company doesn't really appeal to me. I like the intimacy of startups and the impact a person can make there.<p>I'm based in Melbourne, Australia.<p>Please shoot me an email at william@wporter.com or post your interest and I'll gladly reach out so we can discuss things further.<p>Cheers
William
======
buffalobunny
You can learn a lot by doing an internship at a place like Google (which is
quite different from Fujitsu and has an office in Sydney). Interning at a
resource-poor startups may not teach you much about good software engineering
practices (code reviews, etc.).

~~~
buffalobunny
Also, check this out: [http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/dont-
waste-yo...](http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/dont-waste-your-
time-in-crappy-startup-jobs&#x2F);

------
cup
Why do you want to intern?

You're young and at university still, this is the perfect time to start up
your own company. Its nearly winter in Melbourne too, perfect for locking
yourself away and working for yourself rather than others.

~~~
dawilster
That's true, but I've coded away in my bedroom before and it can get quite
lonely. If I can't find anything I'll definitely be doing that though.

I'll also be graduating next year and would really appreciate the experience
of working with a team.

~~~
cup
Well working in an already established start up will certainly give you
experience.

You should also consider liasoning with your peers in the student union. I
havent been to RMIT in many moons but i remember they had a pretty good comsci
community. In fact I think theres a python club and a startup club that
actually meets at RMIT fortnightly, maybe you can hunt them down? Networking
is worth gold.

------
Sealy
I met the guy in behind giggedin.com at CeBIT Sydney a few days ago. He's
looking for a PHP developer for anyone who's into music and passionate about
code.

Interested?

------
jacques_chester
I see a dozens of meetup groups for Melbourne. Pick one or two and go along.

